# Fire Starting



## DarkEcho6 (Mar 27, 2015)

I just spent an hour practicing starting a fire. It was very windy.  The shell of cow corn is okay. It was difficult for it to catch sparks from my firesteel, though when it first did I got a face full of fire. I also experimented with different strikes. High pressure while moving the steel slowly worked best. I will be trying without a firesteel next time. A thick branch with a 'v' cut in it and a stick. I might try the classic 'spin' start, but a string at the top with loops will make it more realistic. I don't have all day.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Good job. Always good to practice in crappy conditions. Last time we had rain and mud everywhere I did the same thing with my ferro rod and knife. I used 0000 steelwool with a gob of germ-ex gel(alcohol) on it. Worked pretty well for a nasty wet day. One thing I noticed, you can't see the flames very well from the alcohol but you could sure feel the heat


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

I've always found that making a fire, regardless of what method you try to use, in less than ideal conditions is a 50/50 proposition. If you're already cold, it just gets harder. 

Making fire, and keeping fire, should the SHTF, ought to be one of those skills that is in high demand. "Can you farm, no...but I can make one heck of a fire..."


----------



## woodstove (Apr 14, 2015)

Vaseline fluffy cotton ball
Is my go to 
Or rancid cooking grease soaked paper


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

tricks and go to s are great, but many emergencies , like a plane crash or the like would or could leave you empty handed, fire is almost critical in a cold and or wet climate, it is good to see further discussion on it. as noted above it is not always easy, but many people who have lighted a fire with dry tinder once , think that they are an expert.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Primitive fire starting is an art and as such must be practiced long and often to become proficient. Even in the best of conditions, fire starting with primitive methods can be challenging, whether you are using flint and steel, a hand drill, fire board or bow drill. The most common methods are flint and steel or bow and drill, but no natter what method used technique must be developed first and when you have that then practice making about a thousand fires under different conditions until it is second nature, however even when all techniques are mastered, there will be times when you're just not going to have a fire, and other methods of keeping warm and dry will need to be in your tool kit. Now as to the OP, I know the method of making fire with flint and steel and have always used char cloth to catch a spark and then transfer that spark to the tinder. I'm not sure what a "cow shell" is, but trying to send sparks into a ball of tinder alone, without the char cloth, can be frustrating at best. Perhaps you are using it and just didn't mention it, at any rate let us know how you are progressing.


----------

